# LOCOS HYDRAULICS - Phoenix,AZ



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

*Owned and operated by Chalio............................................Phoenix, AZ *


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Here's a couple more.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: ESE SKINNY FUCKER ES CHINGON :biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

hey how much to get weak points reenforce and installation adress and number pls :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster95_@Apr 7 2008, 10:40 PM~10361759
> *hey how much to get weak points reenforce and installation adress and number pls :biggrin:
> *


give Chalio a call on the number listed on his card above. He'll let you know how much and give you his exact address.

He's located on 70th drive or ave south of Lower Buckeye ("Santa Maria").


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:around:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

wheres Chalio??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

was that shop in LA before


----------



## killadouble (Nov 10, 2005)

meme? in az wtf


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck on tha shop


----------



## INTIMADATOR (Oct 7, 2004)

doing the damn thang


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Apr 11 2008, 04:51 PM~10394295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Bump... :biggrin:


----------



## 74 RAG (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

Chalio does some cool work. WHAT'S UP CHALIO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Apr 16 2008, 06:58 PM~10434130
> *Chalio does some cool work. WHAT'S UP CHALIO!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he's cool. What's up NACHO!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Chalio!

Don't forget about the Techniques picnic at Kawanis Park......this weekend.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 22 2008, 03:44 PM~10478693
> *Chalio!
> 
> Don't forget about the Techniques picnic at Kawanis Park......this weekend.
> *


Is this Sat or Sun?


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Galaxieriderz_@Apr 15 2008, 10:39 PM~10427561
> *Looking for few more softball teams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



SUNDAY!


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

is this chalio under the truck. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 24 2008, 10:59 AM~10493777
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


'sup Frank!.......


----------



## SOUTH SIDE (Mar 26, 2008)

WERE MEME AT :cheesy:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@Apr 28 2008, 08:18 AM~10520544
> *WERE MEME AT :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: Chalio runs this shop.


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

The "real" question is.......................where's Bobby?!!!! :uh:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@May 1 2008, 09:21 AM~10550383
> *:dunno: Chalio runs this shop.
> *



Didn't you state that on the first page? lol... People need to learn to read.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 1 2008, 08:33 AM~10550489
> *Didn't you state that on the first page? lol... People need to learn to read.
> *


X2


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

yes I did but where's *BOBBY*? :twak: :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## TATTOOBLVD (May 1, 2008)

what up chalio


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

dose this shop has anything to to do with lococs la and meme???????????? what nappen to meme? were is he, what shop dose he have?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@May 6 2008, 05:51 AM~10586673
> *dose this shop has anything to to do with lococs la and meme???????????? what nappen to meme? were is he, what shop dose he have?
> *


NO and NO!!! Does anybody ever READ anything anymore??? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@May 6 2008, 06:34 AM~10587125
> *NO and NO!!! Does anybody ever READ anything anymore??? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


LOL! no I guess not.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Well lets see some of Chalio's latest work . :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@May 6 2008, 08:04 PM~10594860
> *Well lets see some of Chalio's latest work .  :0
> *


I will be posting some stuff soon..............


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

whats up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 23 2008, 12:29 PM~10485305
> *is this chalio under the truck. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck I need that rear-end :biggrin:


----------



## worldwidesetup (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 23 2008, 11:29 AM~10485305
> *is this chalio under the truck. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i would say it kinda looks like him


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

PICS FROM GUADALUPE SHOW!!!!!!!

LOCOS GETTING SOME AIR!!!!


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Apr 21 2009, 04:25 PM~13646129
> *PICS FROM GUADALUPE SHOW!!!!!!!
> 
> LOCOS GETTING SOME AIR!!!!
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

:loco: LOCO


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

??????


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

BIG TTT FOR MY BOY CHALIO FROME FRANK FROME TUCSNS FONEST CAR CLUB THAT'S. THE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 93Royalty (May 13, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

whatz up homiez


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

big up to chalio he really knows his stuff :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:loco: # 1


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

sup chalio


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

CHALIO GETTIN DOWN ON MY FRAME


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

ttt for pookie


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

CHALIO has always been COOL! I took an S-10 Hopper to PHX from New Mexico not finished and he hooked up my battery tray with no questions asked. He just said pull it in and he took care of the racks! We ended up winning Truck single pump hop and an old Miranda show  Thanks again Chalio :thumbsup: Don't know if you remember that white S-10 single pump 8 batts from Intimidations CC. and he always come out and supports our show in Guadalupe! True Lowrider Here!!!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Oct 22 2010, 07:39 PM~18884300
> *CHALIO has always been COOL! I took an S-10 Hopper to PHX from New Mexico not finished and he hooked up my battery tray with no questions asked. He just said pull it in and he took care of the racks! We ended up winning Truck single pump hop and an old Miranda show    Thanks again Chalio :thumbsup: Don't know if you remember that white S-10 single pump 8 batts from Intimidations CC. and he always come out and supports our show in Guadalupe! True Lowrider Here!!!
> *


xx2 true rida for az :yes: :yes:


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

We took home $500 bucks and first place. I built this hopper in one week. lol


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Oct 25 2010, 08:21 AM~18901459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any video or pics of it in action


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

We calling out all hoppers from Az and Cali to meet in the desert in YUma, Az and see who is the best Az or Cali?? If u guys got some hoppers that are up to the challenge hit me up...we have two categories rite now but if we get a radical category we will have 3...hit me up for any questions...Come and Represent AZ


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

what would you categorize as a radical?


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)

:0


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 4 2010, 12:25 PM~18985018
> *what would you categorize as a radical?
> *


Single pump:
35 inch lock up or less
must have shocks
no lower drop mounts (uppers ok)
must have front and back bumpers.

double pump:
46 inch lock up or less
drop mounts not to exceed 2 inches top or bottom
must lay in wheel well
must have front and back bumpers

Radical.....Anything goes except:
No reverse transmission
No getting stuck
Single switch only


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<img src=\'http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/204/carshow1frnt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/9296/carshow1bk.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WANT SOME GET  SOME;;BIG AL SAID IT</span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

UPDATED FOOTAGE OF MY LAC 








































CHALIO WE DID THE DAMN THANG GOOD SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*the frame came out nice !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 21 2011, 09:00 PM~20147118
> *the frame came out nice !! :thumbsup:
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you have Any #9 gears for sale????


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Sup


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:facepalm:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

killadouble said:


> meme? in az wtf


LoL, fuck meme! That fuck is a theif. This locos hydraulics doesnt look like the same owner. Diffrent name diffrent location.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Team Locos all day !!!!!


----------

